# iPhone 3G Launch Date "Confirmed"



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

[webquote="http://gizmodo.com/391960/iphone-3g-launch-date-confirmed"]We all suspected it, but now it is confirmed: someone very, very close to the 3G iPhone launch has told me that Apple will announce their new model at the WWDC Keynote on June 9th. The second-generation iPhone will be available worldwide right after the launch, and not at year's end, as previously thought.[/webquote]

I'm not sure we can really call this "confirmed" -- but it's looked pretty darn certain for a while now. I wonder if it will have any other new features? GPS, maybe?


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

Yup...GPS is likely, as well as a user replaceable battery and possibly stereo bluetooth headphones.

don't know if it's enough to 'upgrade' or not -- I'm more interested in the software release.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Is the update with ActiveSync (for Exchange) available yet?


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

Not yet...it will be included in the 2.0 software release in June


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I might have to get one when that happens.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

This might lend credence to the idea that there will be a GPS: http://www.appleinsider.com/article...0_beta_adds_geo_tagging_to_camera_photos.html


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

Ah...very cool. The icon changes are minor and make sense (also lends support to the pictures validity) I would like the added GPS and 3G -- but not enough to try and trade in my current iphone. So I guess it's just the software I get to look forward to.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

All the rumor sites are going crazy over this. Many are expecting this new iPhone to be announced any day now, especially since iPhones have been "Unavailable" for a few days.
http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP.../wa/RSLID?nnmm=browse&node=home/iphone/iphone

I'm still not sure Apple will sell 10 million phones by the end of '08, but this update will sure help.


----------

